# Most fearsome mantis species?



## -MK- (Dec 18, 2009)

I know that this is somewhat subjective. What got me thinking about it was Orin saying, _"I kept Neobarrettia spinosa, an obligate predator, in the past and not even an adult Sphodromantis or Hierodula would stand a chance,"_ in the katydid thread (link below).

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...mp;#entry119001

I've only kept Chinese, which can be quite large and aggressive, but I've seen pictures of other species that seem to grow to about the same size. So, to those who know much more about mantids than I do, which species in your opinion does the best job of "punching above its own weight?" Would any of them be able to defeat the giant katydid?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 18, 2009)

I would say wide arms, they are always trying to eat your fingers


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 18, 2009)

I gotta agree with Emile, they are the fierest I've seen!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 18, 2009)

+1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 18, 2009)

revmdn said:


> +1


I agree, and the wide arm, _Cilnia humeralis_, grows longer than _Neobarrettia spinosa_, but I doubt if its mandibles are as large. Could we call it a draw, and let each species retire honorably with colors unfurled and band playing?


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I agree, and the wide arm, _Cilnia humeralis_, grows longer than _Neobarrettia spinosa_, but I doubt if its mandibles are as large. Could we call it a draw, and let each species retire honorably with colors unfurled and band playing?


Nope, I'm off to find both right now, and place them in a dark room with one light shining above. Then I'll sell tickets for all those who want to see, and upload thousands of videos on the web.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Nope, I'm off to find both right now, and place them in a dark room with one light shining above. Then I'll sell tickets for all those who want to see, and upload thousands of videos on the web.


TWO CRITS ENTER. ONE CRIT LEAVES!

_TWO CRITS ENTER ONE CRIT LEAVES!!_

_*TWO CRITS ENTER ONE CRIT LEAVES!!!*_


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> TWO CRITS ENTER. ONE CRIT LEAVES!_TWO CRITS ENTER ONE CRIT LEAVES!!_
> 
> _*TWO CRITS ENTER ONE CRIT LEAVES!!!*_


LOL, that'll be the headline when I put it on youtube. :lol:


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 2, 2010)

Too bad that it was none of your bugs leaving....


----------

